# Lubricant which one?



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey

I'm looking fir some lubricant for some O rings. I'm not sure which one is safest/best to use. 
What are you guys using and where do I get it?

Thanks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Jackson said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm looking fir some lubricant for some O rings. I'm not sure which one is safest/best to use.
> What are you guys using and where do I get it?
> ...


Got mine from brs. Some stores have large tubes, and will just do them for you. Call around, and I am sure you will find one.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

usually the recommended one is a silicone based lubricant. Don't do the petroleum jelly, because it typically dries out the seal and causes it to crack.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Eheim makes one and therefore probably the best and the safest since its tailor made for that purpose.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002DVYCVW...e=395261&creativeASIN=B002DVYCVW&linkCode=asn

Here is another one:
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=uv-papsil

You can also get some at Home Depot and its made by Moen.
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/silicone-lubricant/910532
--
Paul


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

When I bought my overflow box from glass holes, it came with Teflon based lube.


----------

